# aus avi gif animieren



## Maseraki (21. Februar 2006)

Ja hmm an sich hört sich das ja simple an ist es aber leider im endeffektnicht, also folgendes:

ein freund von mir baut grad an einer games website und ich kam auf die glorreiche idee das animierte  gifs mit sequenzen aus dem spiel ja ne super idee wären . . . 

naja ich dachte kann ja nicht so schwer sein, nun hat sich das leider als irrtum entpuppt:

als quelle hatte ich eine .avi datei die ich mit hilfe von virtualdub in bmps zerhackt habe, dann hab ich es mit IR versucht zu animieren (mit 0 sec abstand). das ergebnis war leider dass das gif den film quasi in zeitlupe abspielt, also zu langsam. gleiches ergebnis mit dem microsoft gif animator. hmm ich glaube das ich einfach zu viele einzelbilder habe und das n simples gif da nicht mitkommt. stimmt das ?

- wie reduzier ich die anzahl der einzelbilder ohne das es ruckelt?
- geh ich die sache völlig falsch an? avi -> bmg -> ani.gif
- is die idee ansich nicht umsetztbar/mist ?

und ja   habe ich schon konsultiert, und es macht kein spass bei den 1000 hits da zu kramen 

hoffe ich hab im richtigen forum gepostet


gruss maseraki


----------



## Suchfunktion (21. Februar 2006)

Maseraki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmm ich glaube das ich einfach zu viele einzelbilder habe und das n simples gif da nicht mitkommt. stimmt das ?


Nee.. no panic 
Habe die Sequenz aus Matrix 1, wo Smith auf Neo ballert, er sich nach hinten schmeisst und alles bullettime ist, auch in gif umgewandelt. Dauert zwar ein kleines weilchen, aber ist okay 
Und die geschwindigkeit war auch richtig.



> - wie reduzier ich die anzahl der einzelbilder ohne das es ruckelt?
> - geh ich die sache völlig falsch an? avi -> bmg -> ani.gif
> - is die idee ansich nicht umsetztbar/mist ?


1.) Unter 25 Bildern pro sekunde faengt es an zu 'ruckeln', da, soweit mein Biologie-Wissensschatz aus der 8. Klasse reicht,  erst ab 25 Bildern das Auge etwas als komplett 'fluessig' realisiert.
2.) Jop. Wieso so umstaendlich? avi -> gif reicht doch voll aus  
3.) Achwat.. positiv denken. be water, my friend  



> und ja   habe ich schon konsultiert, und es macht kein spass bei den 1000 hits da zu kramen


Naja, stimmt. Das problem kenn ich. Google zeigt immer soooo viele brauchbare Informationen an, da weiss ich auch nie wo ich anfangen soll 
Kleiner Tipp vom Profi: Versuch mal den ersten Eintrag 

HowToGoogle-Tutorial:
1.) Eingabe der Stichwörter, die wir benötigen:
Wir wollen AVI in GIF UMWANDELN, also -> +avi +gif +umwandeln
2.) Enter druecken
3.) Ersten Eintrag aufrufen
4.) Alles durchlesen (oder du schummelst und liest nur den vorletzten Beitrag.  )
5.) Sich nen Ast freuen, dass man gefunden hat, was man braucht.

Ist natuerlich beliebig fuer alle Suchen anpassbar 



> hoffe ich hab im richtigen forum gepostet


Anfangs schon, aber da wir uns nicht auf Adobe PS beschraenken wollen, ist das wohl eher ein Fall fuer Sonstige Grafik-Programme". (Aber ich denke es geht in Ordnung wenn es hier bleibt. Der Grundgedanke war ja Photoshop..)



> gruss maseraki


CIao


----------



## Maseraki (21. Februar 2006)

tja was soll ich sagen mit animationshop kommt das gleiche raus wooob laaangsaaam

http://www.flurl.com/uploaded/gif_74056.html 

ergebniss nachdem ich ihn damit gefüttert habe und frames auf 1/100th sec gestellt habe ';..;'

http://www.flurl.com/uploaded/bf2_74058.html schiel ich?

ps vielen dank für die schnelle antwort, sitze mittlerweile 12 h an dem scheissdrecik 

achja in der vorschau siehts es so aus wie man es auch erwarten würde, im gegensatz zum endprodukt


----------



## oscarr (21. Februar 2006)

25 Bilder pro Sekunde sind für das GIF Format utopisch. Ausserdem sind die 25 Frames ein Richwert der aus dem Filmbereich kommt und nicht unbedingt für alles gilt. Soweit ich weiss werden ComicZeichtrickfilme keineswegs mit 25 Bildern erstellt. Der Film am Ende weisst natürlich die PAL/NTSC Norm auf; die Animationen im Film sind aber mit durchausweniger Frames realisiert. 

Bei GIF + vielen Frames + gute qualität + grosse Auflösung ist es klar das es ruckelt oder gar Imageready den Dienst verweigert. 

Ich würde folgendes Enpfehlen: 

Mit Virtualdub oder QuicktimePRO das entsprechende Videofile (AVI in dem Fall) auf eine Framerate von 12 setzen. Film exportieren und danach die Einzelbildersequenz speichern und über Imageready in GIF wandeln. Je nachdem wie lang das ganze werden soll entsprechend ausprobieren welche Framerate am besten passt; also evtl. Bilder löschen aus der Sequenz. 

Wenn das alles immernoch ruckelt bzw nicht Deinen Ansprüchen entspricht musst Du entweder auf Flash umsteigen (mit Preloader und co.) oder die Einstellungen in Imageready optimieren; die Framerate weiter verringern; Qualitätseinstellungen runtersetzen ...

/edit

1.2 MB ist viel zu gross für die GIF. Besonders wenn es für WEbdarstellung gedacht ist; wofür sollte man sonst GIF verwenden. Dazu sind 120 Frames viel zu viel. Dazu kommt das eine Verzögerung von quasi 0 in der Regel nicht gut ist da es einfach zu schnell ist und nicht ordentlich Dargestellt wird;zu viele DAten in zu kurzer Zeit. Also nimm min. 0,1sec und entferne min. 1/3 der Frames.

///edit 

ähhhm, 256 Farben sind das Maximum was GIF zulässt.Das heisst aber nicht das 256 immer die beste Lösung ist. Hört sich wenig an, reicht aber völlig aus wenn es nicht grade aufwendige Farbverläufe sind. Habe mal deine Animation auf 32 Farben reduziert und die Frames auf  auf ca. 25 runtergedreht.

Also immer schön in der Optmiierten Ansicht schauen wieviele Farben noch gut aussehen. Meist ist der Unterschied in der Qualität sehr gering wenn man zb. die Farben von 256 auf 128/64 ... reduziert.

Das Ergebnis ist nicht perfekt aber immerhin ist es unter 150kb und Webzumutbar  Optimier das ganze am besten auf ca 250kb und Du kannst ne saubere Animation erhalten die auch erträglich in der Dateigrösse ist.


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. Februar 2006)

Maseraki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hoffe ich hab im richtigen forum gepostet



Das schon, nur nicht "richtig". 

Halte dich bitte konsequenter an die Netiquette (durchgängiges Kleinschreiben etc.). 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (28. Februar 2006)

Also,

wenn ich die bisherigen Beiträge gut genug gelesen habe, dann ist bisher wohl nicht erwähnt worden, dass ImageReady auch AVIs dirket importieren kann, um eine Gif-Animation draus zu machen. Die Bilderrate lässt sich beim Import einstellen. Wenn's nicht gefällt, macht man's kurzerhand neu mit anderen Einstellungen. Es geht jedenfalls sehr bequem und flott.
Die Wahrnehmungsgrenze liegt laut Lehrbüchern übrigens schon bei 16 Bildern pro Sekunde. Doch diese Richtwerte helfen nicht unbedingt weiter, denn bei der Probe im Web-Browser taucht ohnehin unlösbares Problem auf: Internet-Explorer, Netscape und Opera (oder welchen Browser man auch sonst noch verwenden mag) spielen die gleiche Gif-Animationen mit unterschiedlicher Geschwindigkeit ab. Was also in der heimischen Schmiede ganz schick ausgesehen haben mag, kann für einen Besucher im Netz trotzdem bescheiden aussehen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. März 2006)

oscarr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ähhhm, 256 Farben sind das Maximum was GIF zulässt.


Sorry für's offtopic: Gif kann mehr Farben darstellen. True Color ist möglich. Ich habe auch erst mal geschluckt als mir das RFC um die Ohren gehauen wurde.

Ein schöner Beitrag der es erklärt ist hier zu finden:
http://www.galad.com/news/03102602.htm

Leider finde ich das True Color GIF nicht mehr, welches ich mal gefunden hatte. Ich bin sicher es auch schon im Forum gepostet zu haben, aber ich finde nur meine Beiträge in denen ich die 256 Farben propagiere  

EDIT:
Gefunden: http://phil.ipal.org/tc.html


----------



## oscarr (2. März 2006)

Danke für die Info. War mir neu. 

Die Frage ist nur ob das wirklich Sinn ergibt 

Also werde ich in Zukunft folgendes verbreiten: Photoshop kann nur GIFs mit 256 Farben speichern  Hoffe da liege ich Richtig.

Gruss
mw


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. März 2006)

oscarr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Frage ist nur ob das wirklich Sinn ergibt
> Also werde ich in Zukunft folgendes verbreiten: Photoshop kann nur GIFs mit 256 Farben speichern  Hoffe da liege ich Richtig.



Dafür sind war ja hier im Forum - um unsere Erfahrung weiterzugeben 

Es ist korrekt das (fast) jede Software mit der man GIFs erstellen kann nur mit 256 Farben umgehen kann. Das ist aber auch logisch und sinnig, da GIFs mit mehr Farben ungleich größer werden als z. B. JPG.

@Maseraki:
Statt eine (Video-)Animation mit einem GIF zu erstellen, wäre vielleicht ein Flash-Video eher geeignet.
Eine animiertes GIF wird - meiner Erfahrung nach - in diversen Browsern und Betriebsystemen unterschiedlich schnell abgespielt. Auch die Prozessorleistung spielt eine Rolle (ein älterer Rechner spielt Ani-GIFs meist ruckelnd ab).
Auch ist eine große Anzahl von Bildern im Ani-GIF unnötig, da man die Animation selbst mit einem Zehntel der verwendeten Einzel-Bilder flüssig laufen sollte


----------

